# RCRR Track Work in February?



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems a bit crazy for a New Hampshire-based garden railway to begin a substantial track relocation project in mid February... However, with outstanding weather today, I was able to break ground on a new curve for a spot that has bothered me ever since I relocated the main grade. 


Photo 1: Original condition 


Photo 2: StoneWork Complete


Photo 3: 1st layer of gravel 


Photo 4: Opposite angle 


Since the ground is continually freezing and unfreezing I've decided to wait for the gravel to settle in place before I actually move the tracks over. 



If the weather continues to be great, I may get to work on replacing another curve further up the logging line. This curve will be replaced with flex track to alleviate the joint kinks caused by the sectional curve now in place.


Photo 1: Ugly corner 


Photo2: Fresh Ballast helped, but it's just a temporary measure. Since when can I ballast my track in February!!! Awesome!


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

That is funny s4 I was thinking the same thing yesterday. I put down a building project I was working on emerged from the shop rubbed my eyes against the bright sun and decided to run a train instead. After being out there for 10 minutes I didn't think it was too cold to kneel on the ground so I tore up a section of my track that used 8' diameter curves and I replaced them with 10's. I then worked another section as well to completion. The only trouble is with this mild winter we are having and being able to get out and work on the RR I don't know what I will do come Spring. I won't have any projects to do! 
I like the last photo of your plow. This Fall I built a rotary and it got one chance to plow so far this year but the snow was 5-6 inches of heavy wetness so it didn't do so well. Be nice to get a couple inches of light and fluffy white stuff to give it another go. Wednesday is supposed to be near 50 here so I will be back outside messing around with more curve easing.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is 58 Degrees here in AZ and I got a sun burn. On my face. Makes me look more rugged. I have been yard cleaning and picking up stuff that blew in from the neighbors and stuck to the RR. This has been a mild winter this year. not much rain so far. 

I am glad to see you guys took advantage of a beautiful day. 

JJ


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

John and Todd, 
Glad to hear you were also able to enjoy the weekend "garden railway" style! 

I think this is going to be a great year for my railroad...and for many others as well! I started my mine in 1997, and quickly grew it to its largest configuration by 2002. Because of cost considerations I began the railroad with 5ft diameter curves, upgraded to 8ft'ers and then again to 10 ft'ers wherever I could fit them. By 2007 I began to lose interest and reduced the railroad substantially. Although I only have about 40% of the track in place, it has given me the chance to focus on and perfect those sections to my liking. So now I'm starting to get back into it again, and i find myself replacing 10 footers with flex track...it never ends, unless you want it to.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

crazy weather, but I guess only a farmer can complain of the general lack of moisture. over the winter I have been backfillign dirt for my third railraod, and I just can't believe I am working with dirt, and it is as easy to work with in January than it is to work in July! In two months, after all the snow is gone for sure, I think I can lay track. I am especially amazed becaue I am now in SW South Dakota and I was originally from Minnesota where your average running season is about 4 months unless you have a snow plow! I think that you normally have the later half of May, June, July, August, and the first half of september before it starts to get cold again. This year, I could have run trains from April to December with no snow problems. Wierd weather indeed!


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

You have a very scenic railway! I look forward to seeing more pictures when you finish the new track work. 

It's funny to me that ground "continually freezing and unfreezing" is considered great weather! But in California we've had really weird weather too, and I've been able to continue working on my garden railroad, including dirt work, right through winter so far. Most days have been in the 60's, and today is suppose to get to 77 deg! I keep thinking the serious storms will start soon, but not yet and it's already late Feb. This isn't good for water prices this summer, but it's been nice to be able to work outside so often.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ben, 
I will definitely post a picture when the track has been realigned. Normally, I am lucky to have the track free of ice and snow by mid March! This year, the rails have only been impassable for a couple days.


----------

